# AMD HD 58XX - erste Preise bekannt



## Explosiv (2. September 2009)

*AMD HD 58XX - erste Preise bekannt*
Kaum noch abzuwarten, steht der Launch der neuen Evergreengeneration kurz bevor. 
AMD ist dafür bekannt, das die Verkaufspreise erst kurz vor Ablauf der Sperrfrist ( NDA ) festgesetzt werden. 
So sickerten jetzt die ersten Preise der neuen Grafikkartengeneration durch.
Einem Bericht auf  Bright Side Of News zu folge, der sich auch auf HKEPC berufen könnte, sollen die HD 5850 ca. 279 - 299 US-Dollar kosten, die größere HD 5870 ca. 379 - 399 US-Dollar und die HD 5870 X2 ca. 599 US-Dollar kosten.
Während die HD5850 und HD5870, welche noch diesen Monat gelauncht werden sollen, wird die HD 5870 X2 vermutlich erst zum Ende des Jahres ihre Vorstellung finden. 

*Übersicht:*

HD 5850: $279-299
HD 5870: $379-399
HD 5870 X2: $599
So lange Konkurrent NVIDIA ihre GT300 Grafikkarten nicht auf dem Markt gebracht hat, kann und wird AMD für seine Performance-Chips jene Summen verlangen können. 
Also sollten Preisbewusste Käufer und Sparfüchse den Launch der GT300 Grafikkarten von NVIDIA abwarten, ein Preisverfall um 100 US-Dollar sind hier nicht unrealistisch. 
Man erinnert sich hier an den Launch der HD 4800-Karten des vergangenen Jahres.
Inwiefern die Preise gerechtfertigt sind, versucht man auf Fudzilla zu berichten. So soll der RV870 Chip laut einem Bericht rund 1,6 mal schneller als die RV770 Generation sein. 
Jedoch kann man mit dieser Aussage relativ wenig bis gar nichts anfangen, da nicht genannt wurde wo der Performencegewinn zu verzeichnen ist.​
Quelle : Hardware-Infos


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. September 2009)

Sehr gut, ich kann es kaum noch erwarten die ersten Benchmarks zu sehen...
Ich glaube iwie gehört zu haben, dass die HD5870 so schnell wie die HD4870 X2 sein soll...

greetz


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

Schon wieder News über "angebliche" Preise der neuen ATI-Karten, das hatten wir doch schonmal.


----------



## Explosiv (2. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> das hatten wir doch schonmal.


Wird es auch immer wieder geben   !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. September 2009)

Ich würde meinen ab warten!


----------



## Explosiv (2. September 2009)

Die Preise sind garnicht mal so unrealistisch, da man sich bei Bright Sight of News auf die Quelle HKEPC beruft  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Ich würde meinen ab warten!



Ich würde sie gar nicht kaufen. 
Aber das gilt nur für Leute wie mich, die ihren PC erst in ein paar Jahren aufrüsten.


----------



## Zerebo (2. September 2009)

Ich dachte die Karten sollen 160% schneller sein.Das ist dann aber 2,6 mal schneller.1,6 mal schneller also 60% soll doch ein übersetzungsfehler gewesen sein.
Naja auch egal ich glaub erst den Benchmarks.Aber die Preise klingen garnicht so schlecht.Vlt. hol ich mir in 1 oder 2 Monaten so eine wenn die Performance stimmt.Mein Pc gibt nämlich langsam den Geist auf.....


----------



## bschicht86 (2. September 2009)

"Freu"

Interessanter wäre zu erfahren, ob das Desing der 5870x2 mit der 4870x2 passt.

Dann bräuchte ich mir wenigstens keine neuen WaKühler zu hohlen
bzw ganz und gar den Kühlkreis erst gar nicht zu öffnen...


----------



## klefreak (2. September 2009)

da miene hd2900 baldigst ausgetauscht werden soll, kann cih bei diesen Preisen, sofern eine halbwegs realistische EURO-Dollar umrechnugn stattgefunden hat auch nicht nein sagen  zm Warten auf den G300 ists mir aber eher zu lange... da mein 24" keine Freude mit niedrigeren Auflösunge hat 

-->
280-300$ = 197-211€ !! 
380-400$ = 267-281€
600$ = 420€


der Preis geht also in Ordnung 
(für mich)

mfg Klemens

ps: ich hoffe, dass die Verfügbarkeit baldigst gegeben ist


----------



## eVoX (2. September 2009)

> 280-300$ = 197-211€ !!
> 380-400$ = 267-281€
> 600$ = 420€


Schön wärs, die Preise werde ja eigentlich immer 1:1 übernommen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. September 2009)

Mich interessieren weniger die Preise, sondern eher ob die ihr Geld wert sind 

Ich warte darauf das endlich mal Benches durch sickern ^^


----------



## klefreak (2. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mich interessieren weniger die Preise, sondern eher ob die ihr Geld wert sind
> 
> Ich warte darauf das endlich mal Benches durch sickern ^^




dass preis leistung stimmen sollte, ist natürlich auch für mich ein wichtiges Argument 

--> ich befürchte leider auch, dass die Preise eher 1:1 übernnommen werden was aber bei passender Leistung OK wäre


----------



## KTMDoki (2. September 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> dass preis leistung stimmen sollte, ist natürlich auch für mich ein wichtiges Argument
> 
> --> ich befürchte leider auch, dass die Preise eher 1:1 übernnommen werden was aber bei passender Leistung OK wäre


schätze auch, dass die Preise wie fast immer 1:1 übernommen werden...

Ich kanns auch nicht mehr abwarten, bis endlich erste Benchmarks/Tests draußen sind...


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

Wenn sich die Preise bewahrheiten, können sich eine Menge Leute ihr "AMD macht viel bessere Preis" sparen


----------



## bschicht86 (2. September 2009)

Es sei denn, eine 5870er wird eine 4870x2 in den Boden stampfen...

Also, AufBenchmarkWarte...


----------



## eVoX (2. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Preise bewahrheiten, können sich eine Menge Leute ihr "AMD macht viel bessere Preis" sparen


Es ist ein neues Produkt und bis Nvidia ihre Graka auf den Mark geworfen hat, stellt AMD/ATI die zur Zeit schnellste SingelGPU auf den Mark.
Also sind die Preise OK, bei Nvidias release, wird AMD reagieren und die Preise senken, somit bleibt es dabei "AMD macht viel bessere Preis".


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Preise bewahrheiten, können sich eine Menge Leute ihr "AMD macht viel bessere Preis" sparen




Warum sollte AMD das nicht ausnutzen bis die neuen NVidia karten da sind ?
Ist doch normal, wer die schnellsten Karten hat, macht die Preise


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Warum sollte AMD das nicht ausnutzen bis die neuen NVidia karten da sind ?
> Ist doch normal, wer die schnellsten Karten hat, macht die Preise



Bingo. Das hat man auch früher schon gesehen. Ich sag nur GeForce 7800 GTX (512) oder noch bessern GeForce 8800 Ultra.


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Warum sollte AMD das nicht ausnutzen bis die neuen NVidia karten da sind ?
> Ist doch normal, wer die schnellsten Karten hat, macht die Preise


Ich sag nicht das sie es nicht dürfen, völlig legitim. Nur gibts hier ja mehr als genug Leute, die ständig und überall betonen (auch im CPU-Bereich z.B.) AMD wäre ein Gönner der Menschheit, der jedem eine billige CPU/GPU schenken möchte. Was (wie man an genug Beispielen sieht, eines davon KÖNNTEN diese Preise sein, so sie stimmen) nunmal einfach nicht stimmt, sondern einfach ein Muss ist, weil AMD leistungsmäßig meist eben hinten dran ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2009)

Wie Andere hier schon geschrieben haben
Erst mal abwarten was sich bewahrheitet und was nicht
Und richtig - P/L ist letztlich entscheidend
Und wieder richtig - nach dem Launch der 300GTX werden die Preise sicherlich angepasst

Ausserdem bin ich gespannt ob es wirklich einen "Hardlaunch" gibt - ist die Karte dann nicht verfügbar hilft auch ein noch so toller Preis nichts


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. September 2009)

> Ich würde sie gar nicht kaufen.
> Aber das gilt nur für Leute wie mich, die ihren PC erst in ein paar Jahren aufrüsten.



Ich sehe ich auch so...!
Habe auch schon dran gedachte eine 5800er zhu kaufen aber....meine HD 4850 reicht aber mehr als aus noch für alles.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Ich sehe ich auch so...!
> Habe auch schon dran gedachte eine 5800er zhu kaufen aber....meine HD 4850 reicht aber mehr als aus noch für alles.



Naja, also ich bin der Meinung, dass die Leistung meiner Grafikbeschleunigung nicht mehr für alles ausreicht. Gut, ich kann zwar immernoch die meisten Spiele zumindest in 1440 x 900 in max. Details halbwegs flüssig spielen, aber teilweise merke ich schon, dass mein PC seinen Zenit überschritten hat. Ich hole mir erst ein komplett neues System, wenn Computerhardware mindestens 70 mal so schnell wird wie meine. Und das dauert glaub ich noch seine Zeit.


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. September 2009)

Ich denke der Preis wird fallen sobald die Nvidia Karten drausen sind. Ich bin aber auch wirklich auf die Leistung gespannt, wo sich die jeweilingen Karten einorden werden im vergleich zu aktuellen Karten.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (2. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die angegebenen Preise offiziell sind, denn sie erscheinen mir etwas zu hoch. Dennoch ist es das beste, bis zum Release des GT300 zu warten, allein schon um zu sehen, wer die bessere Performance bietet. An die, die jetzt anfangen Dollarpreise direkt in Europreise umzurechnen: Bei 300$ kommt am Ende kein Europreis von 211€ heraus, denn es kommen noch 19% Mehrwertsteuer dazu. AMD kann natürlich nicht die Preise diktieren, wie sie es wollen, denn sonst bleiben Kunden aus. Aber AMD kann die Preise wenn nötig senken, da AMD hier ein relativ großes Polster hat. Das heißt, wenn die GT300 Karten schneller sind, wird der Preis stark gesenkt, wenn sie gleich schnell sind mäßig und wenn sie langsamer sind, muss AMD die Preise nur geringfügig senken. In jedem Fall kann man auf Nvidia reagieren. Jedenfalls, wer gleich zum Release zuschlägt ist einfach nur dumm, denn im laufe der Zeit wird es einen Preiskampf geben und da fallen die Preise dann schon mal um bis zu 50%.


----------



## push@max (2. September 2009)

Für diesen Preis werde ich eine Single-GPU Grafikkarte auf keinen Fall kaufen.

So langsam kommen wir wieder in die Preisregionen, wie vor ein paar Jahren.

Hoffentlich fällt der Preis, wenn die neuen Nvidia Karten kommen.


----------



## ole88 (2. September 2009)

ich werde warten noch bin ich zufrieden mit meiner und solange sich am preis nix ändert werde ich mir keine holen


----------



## Zerebo (2. September 2009)

Sofort zum Release zuschlagen ist natürlich unvernünftig aber NICHT dumm.Es gibt  auch Leute die keine neue 4870 haben und keine 4 Monate ,oder noch länger ,warten können oder wollen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. September 2009)

> Naja, also ich bin der Meinung, dass die Leistung meiner Grafikbeschleunigung nicht mehr für alles ausreicht. Gut, ich kann zwar immernoch die meisten Spiele zumindest in 1440 x 900 in max. Details halbwegs flüssig spielen, aber teilweise merke ich schon, dass mein PC seinen Zenit überschritten hat. Ich hole mir erst ein komplett neues System, wenn Computerhardware mindestens 70 mal so schnell wird wie meine. Und das dauert glaub ich noch seine Zeit.



70 mal finde ich persönlich schon ein bisschen übertrieben 
Aber oki is dein ding...

Das einziege was mir fehlt ist Ram und eine GPU mit mehr Speicher!
Da ich doch gern TexturMod einsetze und gern mal mit 8xAA spiele.
Bei denn spielen wo es auch geht wie in COD4.


----------



## klefreak (2. September 2009)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Sofort zum Release zuschlagen ist natürlich unvernünftig aber NICHT dumm.Es gibt  auch Leute die keine neue 4870 haben und keine 4 Monate ,oder noch länger ,warten können oder wollen.




mich zb. 

ca 200€ für ne neue lesitungsstarke Karte finde ich ik, sofern es auch leistungstechnischen mehrwert zu den "aktuellen" karten gibt..

ab man nun kauft oder nicht hängt sicherlich von verschiedensten Faktoren ab.. (in meinem Falle zickt die alte hd2900 beim DVI also sollte cih demnächst austauschen)

ich freue mich shcon auf weitere Infos hoffentlich auch bald mit Leistungsangaben..

mfg Klemens


----------



## Graywulf28 (2. September 2009)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Sofort zum Release zuschlagen ist natürlich unvernünftig aber NICHT dumm.Es gibt  auch Leute die keine neue 4870 haben und keine 4 Monate ,oder noch länger ,warten können oder wollen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Zu meinem 18ten möchte ich nicht noch 3 Monate warten, bis nVidia aus der Höhle kommt. Zudem schwächelt meine HD3850er mit 256 Mbyte schon ein bisschen in aktuellen Spielen und der alte 939er Sockel muss auch langsam weichen.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wieviel sie letztendlich wirklich kosten, obwohl es mir eher zweitrangig ist, da ich wenigstens einmal in meinem bisherigen Leben einen "High-End"-Rechner haben möchte. 3 Monate wird er auch als solcher überleben


----------



## kuer (3. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Preise bewahrheiten, können sich eine Menge Leute ihr "AMD macht viel bessere Preis" sparen


 

Was sollen immer deine Flamer posts. Wenn die Leistung stimmt, past auch der Preis. NV ist der einzige der in der lage ist viel Geld für ihre Karten zu nehmen, obwohl die Leistung in keinem Verhältnis steht. So die GTX285. Aber Leute wie du, die so verbohrt an NV hängen, machen es Halsabschneidern wie NV möglich zu existieren und solche Preise durch zu boxen. Warum postest du über haubt in ATI Meldugen wenn du nichts gescheites zu schreiben hast. Schade ich hatte eine andere Meinung von dir. Arm echt


----------



## Daggy82 (3. September 2009)

Also,ich werde mir eine 5870 holen,kann zwar mit meiner 3870x2 immer noch alles in 1920x1200 zocken,aber wenn der stromverbrauch bei angemessener leistung erheblich besser ist wie bei meiner aktuellen schlag ich zu, zumal ich es mir ja locker leisten kann die 4000er Serie zu überspringen.
Ich hoffe schon das es gute Karten gibt,und zum anderen hoffe ich das dann auch meine PhysX karte noch funktioniert, weil NV das mit den neuen Treibern ja unterbinden will.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2009)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> ,und zum anderen hoffe ich das dann auch meine PhysX karte noch funktioniert, weil NV das mit den neuen Treibern ja unterbinden will.



Haben sie doch schonhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/67405-physx-sperrt-ati-karten-aus-dem-system-ab-gforce-186-a.html


----------



## jojo0077 (3. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Haben sie doch schon


Nein sie verhindern, dass Nvidia-Karten als 2-Karte im Rechner für PhysiX neben ner ATI läuft. Echte PhysiX-Karten sind was anderes.


----------



## rebel4life (3. September 2009)

Die Preise sind mir noch zu hoch - es müsste etwas im 100€ Bereich geben, aber 200€ für ne Graka? Nein danke, da bleib ich lieber bei meiner 7800GT.


----------



## -NTB- (3. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Preise sind mir noch zu hoch - es müsste etwas im 100€ Bereich geben, aber 200€ für ne Graka? Nein danke, da bleib ich lieber bei meiner 7800GT.


  Musst halt warten gibt auch lustige die sich für xxxxxmillionen ne yacht kaufen oder nen auto

Aber die preise sind vollkommen okay, dafür dass es die ersten dx11 grakas sind, nv noch nix dagegenstellen kann, hätte ich diese sogar noch höher geschätzt


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. September 2009)

guten morgen!

ich hätt bitte eine frage bezüglich der neuen graka-reihe von ati bzw. nvidia!

sind die mit nen pcie-2.0 steckplatz kompatibel, oder brauchen die bereits einen 3.0 steckplatz am mobo? (den gibts bei release der karten noch garnicht, oder?)

danke,
stevo


----------



## STSLeon (3. September 2009)

Passt alles, kannst hin und her stecken. Laufen auch in einem pcie-1.1 Steckplatz. 

Wenn die Preise stimmen, dann kann ich AMD völlig verstehen. Das ist eine ganz normale Marteinführung. Als erstes werden Enthusiasten abgeschöpft und im Laufe der Zeit werden die Preise gesenkt um auch andere Kunden zu erreichen. Nach den letzten Jahren und den für Kunden schönen Preiskämpfe stehen jetzt eben ein paar unschönere Monate an. Wer allerdings eine eine 4870 oder 260 sein Eigen nennt, kann ohnehin mit aufrüsten warten. Wenn Nvidia seine Karten releast werden sich die Preise wieder einpendeln.


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

jojo0077 schrieb:


> Nein sie verhindern, dass Nvidia-Karten als 2-Karte im Rechner für PhysiX neben ner ATI läuft. Echte PhysiX-Karten sind was anderes.


Richtig. Gibt zum Glück noch Leute, die lesen können


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Preise sind mir noch zu hoch - es müsste etwas im 100€ Bereich geben, aber 200€ für ne Graka? Nein danke, da bleib ich lieber bei meiner 7800GT.


 
...also ich find die preise der neuen ati karten, falls die infos stimmen, nicht so überteuert, wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst jetzt die aktuelle speerspitze der ati-grakachips (4870x2..) noch an die 300 euronen kostet!

dazu kommt noch, dass die neue generation einen, hoffentlich!?, deutlichen geschwindigkeitsgewinn gegenüber den 48xx-er mit sich bringt!

ich schätze, die nvidia gtx300 generation wird zu release wohl preislich deutlich über den ati 58xx karten liegen...doch das steht noch in den sternen!


----------



## labernet (3. September 2009)

erstma n neuer monitor, dann auf ne 5870x2 sparen für weihnachten (falls es keine probleme bei der karte gibt, a la zu laut, zu heiß etc.) ^^


----------



## KennyKiller (3. September 2009)

Ich werde mir sicherlich keine neue Graka holn nur wenn zb. ne 5870 auf ca. 130Euro fällt, aber meine 4870 reicht immernoch für alle aktuellen Spiele locker aus.


----------



## RC-X (3. September 2009)

5870 haben will^^
ne, mal schaun wie sich die Preise nach dem Launch der GT300 entwickeln, vllt gibts dann ne nagelneue Dragonplattform


----------



## -NTB- (3. September 2009)

labernet schrieb:


> erstma n neuer monitor, dann auf ne 5870x2 sparen für weihnachten (falls es keine probleme bei der karte gibt, a la zu laut, zu heiß etc.) ^^





evt. sind da die sapphire entwickler schon am basteln...ne hd 5870x2 vapor-x edition sozusagen^^ das wäre mal was geiles..

naja hauptsache amd/ati verbessert den ddr5 speicher kontroller, sodass sich die karten in 2d automatischruntertakten ohne dass controller kaputt geht

dann wären die karten zumindest in 2d auch deutlich leiser....


----------



## Gunny Hartman (3. September 2009)

Wer gleich zum Release kauft ist eben doch dumm. Wer nicht warten kann/will, bis beide Anbieter den Markt bedienen, der ist schwach. Es geht ja nicht nur darum, weniger Geld ausgeben zu wollen, sondern auch darum, wer die bessere Karte liefert. Dazu gehört nicht nur die reine Leistung, sondern auch wie viel Strom verbraucht wird, wie Laut die Karte ist, wie gut sie Multi-GPU-fähig ist, wie gut sie in SLI/CF skaliert usw. Wenn sich die Preise bewahrheiten und die Radeons langsamer sind, als die GeForces und diese dann auch noch günstier sind, dann ärgert man sich natürlich  Aber solange die Info nicht direkt von AMD kommt und sie nicht offiziell ist, kann man sie als wertlos erachten.


----------



## Explosiv (3. September 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Aber solange die Info nicht direkt von AMD kommt und sie nicht offiziell ist, kann man sie als wertlos erachten.



Wenn alle so über News denken, würde es hier ganz schön Mager aussehen und gut die Hälfte der gesamten News wegfallen. 

Willkommen in der Newswüste  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (3. September 2009)

Wenn die 5850 bei 200 € liegt schlage ich zu!
Meine 2900 soll schnellstens ausgetauscht werden.

Ich habe aber irgendwie im gefühl das Nvidia dieses mal wieder Mehr Leistung bietet aber auch teuer wird (genau wie die GTX 280 / 285/ 295/275)
Deshalb wird es mal wieder ein hartet Kampf.

Wenn die 5870 dann gelauncht ist bekommt ATi die Leistungskrone , doch dies will Nvidia nicht auf sich sitzen lassen und bringt auch ne dual GPU karte raus die dann auch wieder schneller ist ^^


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. September 2009)

RC-X schrieb:


> 5870 haben will^^
> ne, mal schaun wie sich die Preise nach dem Launch der GT300 entwickeln, vllt gibts dann ne nagelneue Dragonplattform


Gibt es bereits, die nächste Plattform wird "Leo" heißen und aus einem P2, dem 800er-Chipsatz und einer HD58xxx bestehen.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (4. September 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> da miene hd2900 baldigst ausgetauscht werden soll, kann cih bei diesen Preisen, sofern eine halbwegs realistische EURO-Dollar umrechnugn stattgefunden hat auch nicht nein sagen  zm Warten auf den G300 ists mir aber eher zu lange... da mein 24" keine Freude mit niedrigeren Auflösunge hat
> 
> -->
> 280-300$ = 197-211€ !!
> ...


 


Sollten die Preise wirklich so sein denke ich ist das absolut in Ordnung


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. September 2009)

Die Preise werden sie wahrscheinlich 1:1 umrechnen.


----------



## Zerebo (4. September 2009)

Was AMD für Preise angibt ist ja was anderes als die realen Ladenpreise.Erstmal abwarten bis die Teile verfügbar sind.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2009)

Ich hoffe mal das, das ein richtiges Leistungsbündel wird und das kleinste Modell von AMD, so stark ist die eine HD X2


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (4. September 2009)

Ich schlage aufjeden fall bei der 5850 zu!


----------



## RC-X (4. September 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Gibt es bereits, die nächste Plattform wird "Leo" heißen und aus einem P2, dem 800er-Chipsatz und einer HD58xxx bestehen.



ich glaub ich fang schonmal an zu sparen


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (4. September 2009)

RC-X schrieb:


> ich glaub ich fang schonmal an zu sparen



Ich glaub, ich fang schonmal an, mich mit meiner GTX260 zufrieden zugeben.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2009)

iNcurabLe_ schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich fang schonmal an, mich mit meiner GTX260 zufrieden zugeben.


Die wird noch dicke ausreichen !


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (4. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Die wird noch dicke ausreichen !



Weiß ich doch.  Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich mir keine HD58xx kaufen werde und es (vorerst) auch nicht vorhabe.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (5. September 2009)

Die Überschrift dieser News ist eigentlich auch falsch, da es nur spekulative Preise sind.


----------



## Explosiv (5. September 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Die Überschrift dieser News ist eigentlich auch falsch, da es nur spekulative Preise sind.



Nicht gerade konstruktiv von Dir, mach es doch besser  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Tomy4711 (6. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon wieder News über "angebliche" Preise der neuen ATI-Karten, das hatten wir doch schonmal.





Du kannst aber auch nur rummotzen.

Denk positiv !!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. September 2009)

Ok, ich denk mal positiv.

Die neuen Karten werden so teuer sein, dass ich sie mir nicht leisten kann.
Hurra, Geld gespart.


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2009)

Tomy4711 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch nur rummotzen.
> 
> Denk positiv !!!



Woher willst du denn wissen, ob ich nur rummotzen kann? Mich schon mal motzend erlebt? 

Ich sag dazu meine Meinung. Und meine Meinung ist: Das sind nur Hinweise und keine Beweise. Ergo: mit sowas kann ich wenig anfangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

Ich warte erst mal ab, bis ich die gelistet sehe und dann noch, ob sie auch wirklich schneller sind und dann, ob die Bildqualität besser ist, was ich aber nicht glaube und dann warte ich, bis Nvidia nachrückt und dann warte ich, bis sie günstiger werden, also irgendwann im Herbst 2010.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. September 2009)

Dann wenn alle von DX12 reden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

DX12? 
Ist das auch wieder eine Performanceverbesserung?


----------



## riedochs (6. September 2009)

Erstmal abwarten ob es sich lohnt umzuruesten.


----------



## plusminus (6. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Preise bewahrheiten, können sich eine Menge Leute ihr "AMD macht viel bessere Preis" sparen


 
Ja genau keine bestätigte Preise,aber schon wieder gemaule von einem der gar keine ATI hat.


----------



## R4Z3R (6. September 2009)

ich hoffe auf gute benches denn dann lohnt es sich erst zu sagen ob ich dafür geld ausgebe.


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (6. September 2009)

Hmm, da ich sowieso vorhabe, bald meine HD 4650 an den Nagel zu hängen, sollte ich mir bei diesen Preisen vllt. doch gleich eine neue aus der 5800er-Serie bestellen. Vor Ende des Jahres wird's eh nix mit einer neuen Graka. Ob die wohl mehr taugen, als die HD4890 Vapor-X?


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2009)

repugnant_snake@cynoba schrieb:


> Ob die wohl mehr taugen, als die HD4890 Vapor-X?



Nun die werden bestimmt mehr "taugen". Ob sich das vom Preisunterschied her lohnt, muss man halt selbst entscheiden.


----------



## -NTB- (6. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun die werden bestimmt mehr "taugen". Ob sich das vom Preisunterschied her lohnt, muss man halt selbst entscheiden.




Bzw. ist vieleicht auch der Lüfter gemeint....Ich glaube leider dass die referenz kühler wieder mega laut sein werden und hoffe das die hersteller (falls dies der fall sein wird) schnell neue Kühllösungen auf den markt brinegen wie bei den 48xx versionen..


----------



## mycel-x (6. September 2009)

Moin,moin.Wer "schlau" ist wartet auf jeden Fall den Neuerscheinungshype ab und holt sich eine wenn die Preise sich durch Angebot/Nachfrage/Mitbewerberpreiskampf eingependelt haben.Ist doch klar.
Die oben genannten Preise sind bestimmt nicht unrealistisch zum Launch,aber eben doch leider nur aus der Kristallkugel und nicht von ATI.
Auf jeden Fall wird "irgendwann" eine 5850/5870 mein sein.


----------



## BeerIsGood (6. September 2009)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mir in weniger als 2 Wochen nen PC bauen werde (endlich ), da muss ich dann auch sehen wie das mit dem Preis ist. In Geld schwimmen tu ich auch nicht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. September 2009)

399$ sind etwa 280€. Ich wäre durchaus bereit, so viel für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben. Aber ich kann jetzt leider nicht upgraden, weil ich auf ein Mountainbike spare.
Ich würde gern meine lärmende 9800 GTX+ in den Ruhestand schicken und eine leistungsfähigere, leisere Karte kaufen. Wenn ich noch etwas warte, gibt es eine Sapphire HD 5870 VaporX.


----------



## rebel4life (6. September 2009)

Dazu kommen aber noch Steuern usw.

Kauf dir lieber das Rad.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber das Rad.


Das sowieso. Aber wenn sich mein Konto irgendwann im Februar vom Mountainbike-Kauf erholt hat, wird es sicher schon eine HD 5870 VaporX geben, die kann ich mir dann kaufen.


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> 399$ sind etwa 280€. Ich wäre durchaus bereit, so viel für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben. Aber ich kann jetzt leider nicht upgraden, weil ich auf ein Mountainbike spare.
> Ich würde gern meine lärmende 9800 GTX+ in den Ruhestand schicken und eine leistungsfähigere, leisere Karte kaufen. Wenn ich noch etwas warte, gibt es eine Sapphire HD 5870 VaporX.



Leider rechnen die Heinis immer gerne Dollar 1:1 in Euro um. Wenn das Problem mit der Garantie nicht waere wuerde ich ja im Ausland bestellen.


----------



## repugnant_snake@cynoba (9. September 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Das sowieso. Aber wenn sich mein Konto irgendwann im Februar vom Mountainbike-Kauf erholt hat, wird es sicher schon eine HD 5870 VaporX geben, die kann ich mir dann kaufen.


Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die neue Serie von Grakas. Hoffentlich finde ich bald einen Wochenendjob, den ich neben der Schule ausführen kann, denn sonst wird's nix mit dem Upgrade^^


----------



## Tom3004 (10. September 2009)

Ja, die Preise sind in Deutschland sowieso alle komisch !


----------



## Eiche (15. September 2009)

also mindestens 380€ MwSt. sei dank


----------

